# Caira has a new haircut



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I got Caira's AKC champion confirmation in the mail and Caira got a hair cut that very same day. Marina got to help me take the clippers to her. Dang there was a lot of hair on the floor afterwards!!

[attachment=38181:0510081459.jpg]
The day Caira got a 4 pt major and finished 

[attachment=38183:0612081510.jpg]
And today. I need to give her a bath and clean up the haircut but she's having a great time with her new short do! Marina and I can't stop kissing her because she looks so dang cute!

[attachment=38182:0612081509a.jpg]
She's a happy girl!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

She gets more beautiful each time you post pics. LOVE the cut!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: Aww she is beautiful Stacy!
I love her new doo :biggrin:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I was wondering when you were going to cut her down! 

She looks beautiful :wub: Congrats on the official champion! 

Can't wait to see more pics after her bath! :sHa_banana:


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I loved her in full coat!! I bet she is much more comfortable now though. She sure is beautiful with or without the full coat!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Caira you are such a beautiful girl. I love her new do.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Congratulations on getting the confirmation in your hands!

I love her bell bottom legs!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

She looks adorable in the cut! Caira is a beautiful girl. I can see why you can't stop kissing her. :tender:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Caira looks adorable in her new haircut!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I :heart: the last picture of Caira!!!! Again, Congrats, Stacy!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

So cute! I love that cut. I call it the clydesdale.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

she looks great in any cut :wub:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*Awwie Caira is a beauty! :wub: *


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations on the Championship. :chili: Ship me the hair Rylee can use it.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh how sweet! She is so darling! :thumbsup: :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

:chili: YEAH for Caira! Oh sorry that is Champ Caira, I mean.

DARLING hair cut! I had wanted Mr Wookie to get that same hair cut but darn it all I can't get our groomer to understand, "leave his legs alone" hehehe.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Long hair or short hair, Caira will always be beautiful! Love the cut! It must have felt so liberating chopping off her gorgeous locks!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Ciara is gorgeous :wub: :wub: I love the cut!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Jun 12 2008, 03:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590289


> She gets more beautiful each time you post pics. LOVE the cut![/B]


Aww thanks! I miss the 'beauty' of her in full coat but I don't miss the dreadlock mats she kept getting!! Plus now she can have all the fun she wants and I don't have to worry about her coat! 

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 12 2008, 03:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590290


> :wub: Aww she is beautiful Stacy!
> I love her new doo :biggrin:[/B]


Thank you! I'm definitely not the best with clippers but hey, i saved $30 doing it myself (I have to justify the HUNDREDS I spend on grooming products, you know :smheat: )
QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jun 12 2008, 03:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590291


> I was wondering when you were going to cut her down!
> 
> She looks beautiful :wub: Congrats on the official champion!
> 
> Can't wait to see more pics after her bath! :sHa_banana:[/B]


Yep, she got the clipper job. Marina showed her one day last weekend and likes showing Lucy better. We're going to kentucky for 3 weeks and I have to leave Caddy and Caira with the hubby so she had to get a short do because the hubby has no clue how to keep them mat-free. Lucy and Chowder, my show coats, are going with us though. 

QUOTE (jazak @ Jun 12 2008, 04:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590300


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I loved her in full coat!! I bet she is much more comfortable now though. She sure is beautiful with or without the full coat![/B]


I loved her in full coat also but having given her a bath every three days for the last 9 months, I'm soooo ready to not deal with it anymore!! Ever since her heat cycle, she's become the dreadlock queen so it hasn't been a whole lot of fun for her during our marathon dematting sessions! She gets to be a full time pet now and she's very happy about that!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:wub: :wub: Stacy she looks adorable in her new haircut. Of course she would look adorable in any cut. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Simply gorgeous long or short but I love the short hair - she looks cheeky and sportier ..

I could kiss her all day too !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

She looks quite lovely. I'm sure it feels good to her too.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, she looks absolutely adorable!!! What a darling she is. :wub2:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Stacy she is stunning :wub: I could kiss her all over. Kissies from her half sister, Madison


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love her haircut........she looks like she feels it too!!!!! She is just beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

She looks adorable & I know she has to feel better. The long coats are beautiful, but I love the short cuts just as much. You did a great job, I love the cut. Caira would be beautiful in any cut though.Such a spunky looking little girl now. :wub:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

congrats .she look so cute in the new hair do.love it. :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

WOW! That girl would be beautiful no matter what! She looks adorable with that cut.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a beautiful little girl! Her new 'do is adorable!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Jun 12 2008, 07:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590326


> Congratulations on the Championship. :chili: Ship me the hair Rylee can use it.[/B]


Congratulations :aktion033: on the championship, and Caira's gorgeous in any haircut! Deborah, your post cracked me up!


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

She looks precious in her new haircut!!! Congrats - what a beauty!!! Marina is also just adorable!!!!! What a sweet smile!


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

WOW! You did a great job with the hair cut!! :wub2:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

It's funny how as soon as we get that confirmation that our dog is an AKC champion out come the clippers. She looks very nice in her new do.

Tina


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:clap: I love it. she is so cute :wub: they are so hugable with short hair :hugging:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I love Caira's new cut! It makes her look like a puppy again. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=38190:bravo.gif]

Congratulations, Caira! Love the new 'do!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Congrats on her AKC championship again....she is quite the cutey no matter what hairstyle she is sporting!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG!!!! Caira is such a beautiful little girl!! She looks gorgeous with long hair and with her new stylish haircut!! That face is perfect!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Aunty Caira you look absolutely adorable - just beautiful!!!

I love your new hairdo!!! Wish I was there to chase you around!!

Love,

Mateo


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Awww, Caira, you are adorable in your new 'do :wub2:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a pretty girl :wub: , I'll REALLY miss that hair :bysmilie: . Sarah


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Congrats on the official championship! And Miss Caira looks fabulous!!! Now she can wear clothes!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

She sure looks purty in her new cut! Caira can wear any hair do and still look amazing!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

She is darling! :wub: She looks fabulous in her new cut!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Way to go Miss Champion! You've won your freedom - now let's see your new wardrobe!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Congratulations Ch. Caira!!! I love Caira in long hair and I love Caira in short hair- either way she is too cute!! You used to bathe 3 dogs every 3 days in full coat? Thats crazy. I can totally understand why you cut her!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Congrats on getting back the official paperwork. And congrats on having to maintain one less show coat.  She is a lovely girl.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Caira looks very pretty in her new haircut.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Caira still looks beautiful!!! I had Poptart cut down pretty short. I wish I would have left Poptart's legs longer. I think that looks great.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

ROFL!!! She looks so dang adorable... I can understand why you can't stop kissing her! It's always amazing how small they really are under all that hair!!! She's still gorgeous Stacy!


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Still GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Congrats to Caira and she sure looks different all trimmed down. Still a beauty!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-she's so sweet-no matter her cut :wub: :wub:


----------

